# Rat or Mouse?



## Andy82 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey found this guy in our guest bedroom. Can someone tell me if it's a rat or mouse?


----------



## Andy82 (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh, I can't put the picture up!


----------



## Andy82 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Andy82 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Big feet, looks like a baby rat. If so, then there is a mama and papa and maybe one or two other small ones.

Bud
Note, they are very clever and it will take time to catch them.


----------



## Andy82 (Jul 27, 2017)

So question, I'm in a townhouse complex. 

Is it possible that the baby wandered from another unit? If the parent was caught, would the baby have wandered. I heard one of the other units caught a rat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it wet? Was it just born? Does it have a umbilical cord? How big is it? If it was just born, it couldn't walk far, if at all.


----------



## Andy82 (Jul 27, 2017)

It was wet because my wife didn't want to touch it and put ice cream container that we had just washed out lol


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

That's possible. If the rat they caught was the mother then no food the young could have wandered, but I would think it was somewhat close to its nest. 

Have they taken any action in regards to the entire building? One, you know rats are around. Two, you know they have access into the building all the way to your spare room. Donate this critter to their motivation and determine what long term plans they have. If none, talk to them again as your efforts alone will have minimal impact.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It has such a big head in comparison to it's body, it looks like a baby.

Is that a white string or part of the animal's fur? On the head, I mean.


----------



## janecat2 (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone want to take a guess if this is a baby rat or a mouse?

The pointed face makes me think baby roof rat. 
The ears make me think mouse 
The NYC aspect makes me think baby Norway rat. 
THe feces looks like small 1/4 inch pointed pellets.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Difficult to judge the size without something for scale. Also, take it out of the trap so we can see the entire body, I think it is dead .

Bud


----------



## janecat2 (Sep 27, 2017)

eeeek! i could hardly stand to get that close to it to take the picture never mind take it out of the trap! 
I will have someone else de-trap him and take a photo. 

The rodent is about 2.5 inches from nose to butt. It also has whiskers.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We didn't have a constant mouse problem but every couple of years we would see signs they had arrived and I would go looking for the half a dozen traps I had purchased and set for the last invasion. But none could be found. Next day I would buy another batch and st them as always. Years later I discovered where my missing traps went, my daughter refused to remove the dead critters and just threw my traps away, argh!! Now that she is grown and in a house of her own my supply of traps has remained constant and easy to find.

One hint, which you probably don't want to hear, but when a critter dies any parasites living on it abandon ship, like flees or ticks and probably others. So put them in a sealed plastic bag asap.

Bud


----------



## janecat2 (Sep 27, 2017)

I am on the same bandwagon as your daughter. New traps to be purchased everytime. When I find them caught I put a bunch of paper towels over the critter, and use 3 plastic bags and gloves to pick it up and quickly dump the bag.
But I do have to say I don't know how long he was lying there before i scooped him up.


----------



## janecat2 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Difficult to judge the size without something for scale. Also, take it out of the trap so we can see the entire body, I think it is dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this help? Caught another one today. This is the biggest one we have caught.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

That's a rat bastard, California is infested with them. 


_______________________
 AMERICA FIRST 

No source? Consider it my opinion or satirical


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If you're in an apartment/condo have you notified the owners? They have a requirement to remedy this.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not very big but I have no experience with CA critters. I've had a few traps that size tripped by rats and always empty, they are too big. But the good news is, they fit your traps and eradicating them, rats or mice, is basically the same. The last rats I caught their bodies (excluding the tail) would have been twice as long as your trap. 

My vote is, they are mice.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yrs ago, remodeling, open area in wall. I was alone. Norwegian rat came in. I emptied my husbands .38. Missed but my husband said it died in corner of fright. I hit a cabinet, back door, electrucal out outlet and put a hole in floor.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Yrs ago, remodeling, open area in wall. I was alone. Norwegian rat came in. I emptied my husbands .38. Missed but my husband said it died in corner of fright. I hit a cabinet, back door, electrucal out outlet and put a hole in floor.


So that's how you came by your user name.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------

